# Isle of May Trip, Scotland



## birdbonkers84 (May 24, 2018)

1.



Puffin in flight by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

2.



Isle of May Puffin by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

3.



Isle of May Puffin by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

4.



Couple of bickering Arctic Terns by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

5.



Shag by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

6.



Puffin in flight by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

7.



Puffin in flight by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

Several edits from my trip to the Isle of May, Scotland.  Still working through them, but here's a good selection of what I captured from this beautiful place.


----------



## Fujidave (May 24, 2018)

WOW!!! Mark you took some stunning shots here, could not really pick a favourite but a close one would be #4


----------



## weepete (May 24, 2018)

I am offically totally jealous! 

Those puffin shots are fantastic and you are working that 300mm really well.

I spent pretty much a full day on Canna a few years ago and puffins were difficult, getting them in flight was nigh on impossible with them being tiny and fast. Very well done.


----------



## Jeff15 (May 24, 2018)

Great shooting, well done...


----------



## HavToNo (May 24, 2018)

Fantastic series.


----------



## Jeff G (May 24, 2018)

Very nice!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 25, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> WOW!!! Mark you took some stunning shots here, could not really pick a favourite but a close one would be #4


Thanks Fujidave, appreciate the kind words.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 25, 2018)

weepete said:


> I am offically totally jealous!
> 
> Those puffin shots are fantastic and you are working that 300mm really well.
> 
> I spent pretty much a full day on Canna a few years ago and puffins were difficult, getting them in flight was nigh on impossible with them being tiny and fast. Very well done.



Not gonna lie it was tough, they are small and surprisingly fast flyers, but after a bit of practice and recognizing their flight paths it became relatively straight forward to track them.  Felt like I was the only one there trying to get shots in flight >.<


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 25, 2018)

Jeff15 said:


> Great shooting, well done...





HavToNo said:


> Fantastic series.





Jeff G said:


> Very nice!



Thanks for the comments!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 26, 2018)

8.



Isle of May puffin by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

9.



Isle of May Puffin by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

10.



Isle of May puffin by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

11.



Puffin by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

A few more because, well who doesn't like puffins right?


----------



## Donde (May 27, 2018)

Those are just super!


----------



## Fujidave (May 27, 2018)

That last set is just Wow imo, fantastic shots again Mark.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 28, 2018)

Donde said:


> Those are just super!


Thanks Donde!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 28, 2018)

Fujidave said:


> That last set is just Wow imo, fantastic shots again Mark.


Thanks again Fujidave,  I'm still going through them from my trip.  Got so many, I'm just glad I had good weather.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 28, 2018)

12.



Standing proud by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

13.



Puffin by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

14.



Isle of May Puffin just chilling by Mark  Coull, on Flickr

Few more


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (May 28, 2018)

#'s 4 and 12 for me! Wonderful groups as always from you.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 29, 2018)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> #'s 4 and 12 for me! Wonderful groups as always from you.


Thanks Dean


----------



## zombiesniper (May 29, 2018)

All excellent images.

I think we all need and Isle of May.


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 29, 2018)

zombiesniper said:


> All excellent images.
> 
> I think we all need and Isle of May.


Thanks man!


----------



## zulu42 (May 29, 2018)

Really terrific shots!


----------



## birdbonkers84 (May 29, 2018)

zulu42 said:


> Really terrific shots!


Thanks Zulu


----------

